# Vaccine Schedule



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

As I'm sure you all know, I have a GSD puppy who is about 5 months old. She had what is being considered her first of shots within the last week. She got her DHLPP and Bordetella and a dewormer (of which I have to give the second dose on the 17th).

It's been a while since I've had a puppy, and even then I had him at the normal age for shots. How many boosters does she need now? And when will she need them?

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Typically when you do "puppy shots" they are given at 8 weeks, 12 weeks and 16 weeks of age.

But since you have an older dog, boostering her one more time should give her full immunity. And don't forget rabies which can be given anytime.

Bordatella is a useless vaccine so I don't recommend getting it.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

When should I have her next booster done? In 3 to 4 weeks? I don't have the paperwork from the previous vaccines in front of me, but they were done within the last week.

As for the rabies, I didn't forget. I just want to wait until she's about 6 months old. :smile:


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

If she just got all those vaccines, she doesn't need any more. Boosters are only given because it is unknown whether the pup is still being protected by the mother's antibodies. Since your pup is over 16 weeks she is most likely not covered by any of her mother's antibodies and all of her vaccines will have taken effect.

I would put off rabies as long as you can and not get it at the same time as a spay or other vaccines or if she isn't 100% healthy. Though, I suppose legally 6 months is the limit.

Also, I would only deworm if her fecal showed she actually had worms. That's just my preference though- I don't like to do a lot of unnecessary medicines if possible.

ETA: I just reread your post and see that she has had no other shots... Danemama would know better than me since it's been a while since I've had to look this stuff up. I suppose one more booster would be given just to be safe. Can it wait til one year? I just wouldn't do it at the same time as the rabies.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just this week we had a person call in who couldn't prove the had a rabies done and their dog bit someone and had to be put down because they couldn't prove it had had a rabies vaccine. THIS is a very good reason to at least get ONE rabies vaccination for your dog.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Just this week we had a person call in who couldn't prove the had a rabies done and their dog bit someone and had to be put down because they couldn't prove it had had a rabies vaccine. THIS is a very good reason to at least get ONE rabies vaccination for your dog.


I am of course planning on getting it...what is the age when it's legally required? Different for every state I can imagine....


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> I am of course planning on getting it...what is the age when it's legally required? Different for every state I can imagine....





> By law, rabies vaccines must be administered by a licensed veterinarian to all domesticated dogs, cats and ferrets over 4 months old. Your pet is not required to be vaccinated against rabies if a veterinarian has declared in writing that the vaccine could jeopardized your pet's health.


SOURCE: Rabies Vaccination Laws in Florida | eHow.com


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Well then, I guess that means we're going to get a rabies vaccine very soon. LOL 

They can get their rabies before they finish their boosters, right?


----------



## Sir (Feb 4, 2010)

Shouldn't the dog be tested for rabies vaccine antibody titers?

I recommend requesting the TF version, if you do get the rabies vaccine.
TF = Thimerosal Free

Two manufacturers make the TF version, per a year ago.

What is the ideal level of antibodies that are high enough to avoid a booster?
Anyone?


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Sir said:


> Shouldn't the dog be tested for rabies vaccine antibody titers?


There won't be any antibodies if she's never had the shot though.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Titers just doesn't give an accurate picture of immunity. It gives an accurate picture of recent exposure, either through life or vaccine. Also titers gives you a count of antibodies. That count is SUPPOSED to give you a degree of immunity. Either a dog is immune or he isn't. There aren't degrees of immunity. If he has ever been exposed to rabies he is immune for life. At least thats my understanding.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> If he has ever been exposed to rabies he is immune for life. At least thats my understanding.


If she's been exposed then wouldn't that mean that she has it? That might explain a lot. :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

harrkim120 said:


> If she's been exposed then wouldn't that mean that she has it? That might explain a lot. :tongue: :biggrin:


Not necessarily. She could have been playing around or eating feces of a dog or other animal that had it and was not symptomatic or was recently vaccinated. She could be exposed to it around a vet's office. Lots of vaccine floating around there. :smile:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok....so you're saying that I should get her vaccinated anyway, right?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

The law requires a rabies vaccination every 3 years in most localities. I wouldn't suggest you do any different. However for the purposes of immunity to rabies, one shot is good for a lifetime. Rabies vaccination is probably the most damaging vaccination a dog ever gets.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes it's better to be safe than sorry and make sure she has had at least one rabies vaccine.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Indeed....Thanks :biggrin:


----------

